# Rivatuner/MSI afterburner thread



## Mussels (May 18, 2010)

I figured we may as well get some of the cool tips and tricks in here, in a thread.

I also have some questions (the answers to which, will end up in this post)


1. How do i get CPU usage to show in afterburners OSD? Using rivatuner works, but as soon as i close its hardware monitoring tab (or close rivatuner, since it cant be minimised), the info disappears from the OSD. kinda annoying.

2. umm i forgot the question. will come back to it later.



So yeah if you have guides/tweaks setup for rivatuner or afterburner and their respective OSD's - post em here. Just remember that if its not useful to many people, i wont bother putting it in the first post.



edit: and while this COULD belong in the OCing forum, i'm more interested in setting up the OSD and such as well... so it fits here as well.


Guide 1: How to setup rivatuner and afterburner for some awesome OSD action


Spoiler



1.Install rivatuner - make sure you download it from guru3D and tick the box to install the update that comes with it - thats the signed x64 driver many of us will need.

2. Install afterburner.

3. Afterburner has a seperate exe for the "MSI Afterburner On-Screen Display Server" - run it

4. Set it up something like this - remember that you can set it per program, should you not want it to run in your benchmark apps






5. fire up rivatuner and set the following:

a. Under settings, tick 'send to tray on close' and 'run at windows startup'

b. Go to the 'main' tab and go to the hardware monitoring... button thing. Its the last one on the right in the below image (click the arrow thing to make it appear)






c. Make sure you click the red circle in the bottom left of the monitoring window - it lets the monitoring feed into the OSD even when minimised/closed. (thanks entropy13)

d. click 'setup' on the monitoring page






click plugins, and enable the CPU plugin. Once done find the CPU settings in the setup window, and click the 'tick' next to every item you want to show in the OSD

5. 'close' (aka send to tray) rivatuner.

6. you should now have a working OSD in all your games, that looks like this:


----------



## entropy13 (May 18, 2010)

What's an OSD?  

Don't you have the Rivatuner sidebar? (see my post here: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1892549&postcount=3661)

Although the CPU Usage gadget above it is something else lol but there is a "i7 920 Load" bar I selected.


----------



## Mussels (May 18, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> What's an OSD? Don't you have the Rivatuner sidebar?



on screen display






Thats what afterburner is capable of. Rivatuner gives me more (CPU usage per core and so on) - but i gotta leave it open, running, and non minimised.


with this big ass chunk of real estate taken by rivatuner:






i can get this in game:








sidebar?


----------



## entropy13 (May 18, 2010)

Well obviously the Rivatuner gadget would only be on your desktop (on the sidebar).

I don't think you can use Rivatuner itself for an OSD. Better wait for 2.25 I think lol


----------



## Mussels (May 18, 2010)

see my edit: rivatuner does have its own OSD, and it can tie into afterburners one... but as i said, its taking up a massive amount of desktop real estate to do so.


----------



## entropy13 (May 18, 2010)

Mussels said:


> see my edit: rivatuner does have its own OSD, and it can tie into afterburners one... but as i said, its taking up a massive amount of desktop real estate to do so.



Well I don't consider the graphs window which you'll have to select as "Always on top" as an OSD since it does have its own window which has an "X" on the top left corner. It would be just like Windows Task Manager in that case.


----------



## Mussels (May 18, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> Well I don't consider the graphs window which you'll have to select as "Always on top" as an OSD since it does have its own window which has an "X" on the top left corner. It would be just like Windows Task Manager in that case.



read the post again.


----------



## entropy13 (May 18, 2010)

OK I'll try Afterburner myself and see what I can do. I'm currently playing FM2009 so at least one core is always at 100% lol


----------



## Mussels (May 18, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> OK I'll try Afterburner myself and see what I can do.



if i leave rivatuner running, i can get MORE things showing in the afterburner OSD.







my question was about how to get this without needing to leave rivatuner running on my desktop (and an invitation for others to give info/guides on these programs)


----------



## entropy13 (May 18, 2010)

Mussels said:


> if i leave rivatuner running, i can get MORE things showing in the afterburner OSD.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100518/Capture691.jpg
> 
> ...



That's what I'll be trying to find out. 

But anyway, you can play the game without the main RivaTuner window and only the hardware monitoring tab, which when not selected as "Always on top" it won't show up at all, but the Afterburner OSD of course would still run right?

EDIT: Oh yeah. I forgot that Rivatuner itself already had this function in the first place. Sorry lol (another edit: the one with my rivatuner doesn't load. hmm)


----------



## Mussels (May 18, 2010)

its not that its a problem in game or that it shows over the game, its that when i quit the game its taking up the space - and if i want to get rid of it, i have to open/close rivatuner in between gaming sessions


edit: well "send to tray on close" gets rid of the main window, but not the monitoring graph.

Now i could trim that down to size, but thats a bitch to undo and redo when i want to actually use it.


----------



## entropy13 (May 18, 2010)

Go check the Power User tab. Select "Rivatuner \ Monitoring \ <whichever you want to include in the OSD>.

Then check "Show in OSD", and set the value to "1".

But does affecting settings in Rivatuner itself affect settings with the Afterburner OSD? I myself can't seem to run the RTSS from Rivatuner itself (which is basically the Afterburner OSD program too).

EDIT: For obvious reasons changing the registry entries for Rivatuner doesn't affect the Afterburner OSD (which is also Rivatuner's RTSS). But when I run the RTSS that came from Rivatuner itself the user interface that shows up with the OSD Server doesn't show up with the RTSS from Rivatuner. LOL


----------



## Mussels (May 18, 2010)

it either adds it or over-writes it, the problem is as soon as i close that monitoring page/graph, the extra settings leave and it goes back to afterburners OSD.


----------



## entropy13 (May 18, 2010)

Mussels said:


> it either adds it or over-writes it, the problem is as soon as i close that monitoring page/graph, the extra settings leave and it goes back to afterburners OSD.



AH! Don't forget to press the small red circle on the lower left corner of the hardware monitoring tab.


----------



## Mussels (May 18, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> AH! Don't forget to press the small red circle on the lower left corner of the hardware monitoring tab.



ding!

we have a winner!

when i'm feeling less like a lazy ass, i'll work that into a guide.


oh and i found out whats happening with RT/AB - RT comes with a 'statistics server' program (which i guess does its OSD) but when you install afterburner, it overwrites it. Using the start menu entry for "rivatuner statistics server" starts afterburners OSD program for me now - i guess its the same thing, just reskinned.


----------



## entropy13 (May 18, 2010)

Mussels said:


> ding!
> 
> we have a winner!
> 
> ...



LOL Should've noticed earlier. I only saw it when I was comparing your screenshot and what I see on my own screen.


----------



## Mussels (May 18, 2010)

alrighty, how to set up the OSD is now in the first post, under a spoiler tag. lemme know if i missed a step.


----------



## entropy13 (May 23, 2010)

burebista has a thread: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=95864

Hopefully he can update it and post here.


----------



## burebista (May 23, 2010)

Mussels said:


> So yeah if you have guides/tweaks setup for rivatuner or afterburner and their respective OSD's - post em here.


*Mussels*





*entropy13* 

/joke.

So what's the problem now? Do you want something like this?


----------



## entropy13 (May 23, 2010)

burebista said:


> *Mussels* http://i45.tinypic.com/3029itc.jpg
> 
> *entropy13*
> 
> ...



It has been solved already. He didn't press the red circle to enable background monitoring beforehand.


----------



## burebista (May 23, 2010)

OK, thanks and sorry to miss this thread until today.


----------



## Mussels (May 23, 2010)

its all good... its here to help others who cant figure it out like me. its not exactly a one-click setup, especially when you gotta combine rivatuner, afterburner, and the OSD program.


----------



## burebista (May 23, 2010)

Heh take care with *Unwinder* he's very sharp if you don't read manual/release notes. 
But I still don't understand why you need Afterburner? With Riva and plugins (RealTemp plugin, Everest plugin, SpeedFan plugin) you can have a lot of data on your OSD.


----------



## Mussels (May 23, 2010)

burebista said:


> Heh take care with *Unwinder* he's very sharp if you don't read manual/release notes.
> But I still don't understand why you need Afterburner? With Riva and plugins (RealTemp plugin, Everest plugin, SpeedFan plugin) you can have a lot of data on your OSD.



afterburner for OCing 


also, afterburner gets updated way more than rivatuner... much more compatibility

oh and i'd say unwinders an ass, but he's not  he's like w1zz... sick of being asked the same question 20x a day


----------

